# Looking for 1 or 2 for overnight trip Saturday



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm running out of Galveston Saturday morning with the intention of fishing overnight at one of the Cervezas (weather permitting). The Hall of Fame tounament ends at 3:00 PM Sunday, so I plan to be be back in by that time. Call my cell if you're interested. 

409 256 3366

Walt


----------

